# Johnsen skiff owners



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

looking for conversations with other Johnsen skiff owners...
here are a few pictures of my 1985 14'9" Johnsen skiff (made by Whites MFG right here in Florida), 2020 Yamaha 25 hp 4 stroke and a Bob's "mini versa jack" jack plate. been at it for a few years now. love the boat. want to hear stories of other Johnsen skiff's.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Like your boat. I added a front and rear deck to mine which made it better to fish on. How fast does boat plane and run with that motor I have the Yamaha 25 2-stroke? I raised my transom when I replaced the rotten wood so jack plate was not needed. To keep the bow down some I installed Lenco tabs which also shortened the length to get on plane especially loaded for camping or two people. Wish composites would have been a little more popular but I'm happy with what I did with the Marine ply. Still like to stiffen up the floor but I'll let the next owner complete that.


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

thank you, we have worked very hard on her. we purchased the hull 2 years ago for $150 and have had fun restoring her back to like new. The motor is new and I have not even ran break in on it yet...I am expecting high 20's. the lightest 25hp 4 stroke on the current market @126 lbs helped my decision. I will sea trial in the next few weeks here but wont be able to run wide open just yet. been waiting for our rainy season to end and the weather to cool a bit. what year is your skiff? I thought about modifying the hull to facilitate better fishing but the front seat and the small area in front of the seat is the perfect floor space for fishing. I can move front to back around the grab bar. I am wanting to add a bow mount trolling motor, but that will be down the road.
when we redid the exterior gelcoat we reinforced the keel and runners with a few layers of 3 oz biaxial fiberglass cloth to help strengthen the "sand and shell" contact points. I have not found the floor to be too flexible, so i think the fiberglass there is thick enough. actually all the glass on this hull is really thick. happy about that. did your trim tabs work like you had hoped they would? I had given them some consideration for a down the road project. I was just not sure on such a short hull if it would make any difference. the transom repair can be very intimidating, but marine ply done right can be rock solid for years....I have to keep reminding myself that this hull is over 35 years old. materials and tech today has really improved. thanks again for responding....GE


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

It is a 1991 hull. The added height of the decks really help in spotting fish especially with a casting platform. It runs 29mph solo 220 lb driver and 25 with 2 people that size. Planes quickly. The bow would porpoise slightly so I added the Lencos. It sits level with Group 29 battery up front and 6 gal tank under rear hatch. I camp quite a bit and have it loaded to the brim so the tabs help with plane. I have a 55 Minn Kota that works well up to 20 mph wind speed. I removed the Port side box which in hind sight the floor would not have as much flex. Really happy with how shallow it runs just have to get off the throttle to turn tighter. my main complaint is the boat will soak you in the chop.


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

Dadvocate said:


> It is a 1991 hull. The added height of the decks really help in spotting fish especially with a casting platform. It runs 29mph solo 220 lb driver and 25 with 2 people that size. Planes quickly. The bow would porpoise slightly so I added the Lencos. It sits level with Group 29 battery up front and 6 gal tank under rear hatch. I camp quite a bit and have it loaded to the brim so the tabs help with plane. I have a 55 Minn Kota that works well up to 20 mph wind speed. I removed the Port side box which in hind sight the floor would not have as much flex. Really happy with how shallow it runs just have to get off the throttle to turn tighter. my main complaint is the boat will soak you in the chop.
> 
> 
> Dadvocate said:
> ...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man!


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet skiff man!


thank you...she is a work in progress...GE


----------



## Rsheffield47 (Jun 17, 2021)

Dadvocate said:


> Like your boat. I added a front and rear deck to mine which made it better to fish on. How fast does boat plane and run with that motor I have the Yamaha 25 2-stroke? I raised my transom when I replaced the rotten wood so jack plate was not needed. To keep the bow down some I installed Lenco tabs which also shortened the length to get on plane especially loaded for camping or two people. Wish composites would have been a little more popular but I'm happy with what I did with the Marine ply. Still like to stiffen up the floor but I'll let the next owner complete that.


Looks good. I remember growing up in the late early 80s and visiting the fiberglass shop in groveland where the Johnsens were built. The first house I lived when I was born was next door and my dad built boats there until 1974. Jay white is my uncle and my dads brother in law. I actually have a garage kept skiff that my dad built for John penacamp in the keys in 1968. Still take it fishing down the wekiva river


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

Rsheffield47 said:


> Looks good. I remember growing up in the late early 80s and visiting the fiberglass shop in groveland where the Johnsens were built. The first house I lived when I was born was next door and my dad built boats there until 1974. Jay white is my uncle and my dads brother in law. I actually have a garage kept skiff that my dad built for John penacamp in the keys in 1968. Still take it fishing down the wekiva river


 that is awesome.... love the history association and family lineage.... we love this little skiff and have fished it all over south west Florida.... still a work in progress, but hey, what skiff isn't?...haha....thank you for the comments and thank you for sharing....."tight lines"....GE


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Rsheffield47 said:


> Looks good. I remember growing up in the late early 80s and visiting the fiberglass shop in groveland where the Johnsens were built. The first house I lived when I was born was next door and my dad built boats there until 1974. Jay white is my uncle and my dads brother in law. I actually have a garage kept skiff that my dad built for John penacamp in the keys in 1968. Still take it fishing down the wekiva river


You cant say that and not post pics! Hope you do, Michael


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I havent used mine yet. In the middle of a rebuild. Might pull a mold from it if it performs well. I have a fee friends that want one. I'm stretching mine to 15'10" with sponsons, raising the transom, adding front and rear decks, built in fuel tank, raised floor, and widening the spray rails. Hope mine looks as good as yours one day. Where did you get your seats? I love them.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good bud!


----------



## Dbrault17 (Mar 21, 2021)

Good looking skiffs! 

I was able to snag one of these old boats to renovate. Were the Whites fiberglass boats named Johnson skiffs? I've seen Johnson skiffs and they have the same general hull design on the bottom but looks different from the top. 

So far on mine I pulled off a little center console and pulled up the floor. It all looked to be an old DIY job from a previous owner. The center console has "Johnson Flats Series" on it, however, it doesn't seem to match the color of the rest of the boat. Anyone have any ideas about this? 

Cool little boats.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice. looks like a great fishing machine.


----------



## KaciTetstone (Jul 23, 2021)

GARY EVERTS said:


> looking for conversations with other Johnsen skiff owners...
> here are a few pictures of my 1985 14'9" Johnsen skiff (made by Whites MFG right here in Florida), 2020 Yamaha 25 hp 4 stroke and a Bob's "mini versa jack" jack plate. been at it for a few years now. love the boat. want to hear stories of other Johnsen skiff's.
> 
> View attachment 158386
> ...


Did you paint this boat yourself? If so, what color is it and what did you use? My son just inherited his great grandfather’s Johnsen and yours is definitely what he’s going for in restoring it.


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

KaciTetstone said:


> Did you paint this boat yourself? If so, what color is it and what did you use? My son just inherited his great grandfather’s Johnsen and yours is definitely what he’s going for in restoring it.


good afternoon,

Yes, we rolled on 2 coats of fresh Gelcoat ourselves, after hours and hours of prep. you can roll on and back brush for a smooth finish (check out youtube.com for techniques and tips.) We used a product purchased here >>> the bottom paint store Ultra Plus Brushable Gelcoat, Gallon a great company to deal with.
the color is seafoam green on the outside and on the inside we rolled 2 coats. We used an industrial paint , a gloss white oil based enamel (Rustolem) made to be exposed to the elements, very similar to marine "topside paint" EXTREAMLY DURABLE .... if you use the oil base enamel and live in a humid climate like here in south Florida, follow the directions and let it dry a very long time...by that I mean a month or more before using....it will cure to be rock hard week by week.....and the gloss is a breeze to wash down...not worried about the gloss being slippery when wet because we designed and installed a Seadek mat set, very easy to install and well worth the money....thanks for looking. and when you get your sons skiff to a point where you can post pics, please do so....i am very interested in seeing your progress. what year is the hull? and length?.....thx again G.E.


----------



## KaciTetstone (Jul 23, 2021)

GARY EVERTS said:


> good afternoon,
> 
> Yes, we rolled on 2 coats of fresh Gelcoat ourselves, after hours and hours of prep. you can roll on and back brush for a smooth finish (check out youtube.com for techniques and tips.) We used a product purchased here >>>  the bottom paint store Ultra Plus Brushable Gelcoat, Gallon a great company to deal with.
> the color is seafoam green on the outside and on the inside we rolled 2 coats. We used an industrial paint , a gloss white oil based enamel (Rustolem) made to be exposed to the elements, very similar to marine "topside paint" EXTREAMLY DURABLE .... if you use the oil base enamel and live in a humid climate like here in south Florida, follow the directions and let it dry a very long time...by that I mean a month or more before using....it will cure to be rock hard week by week.....and the gloss is a breeze to wash down...not worried about the gloss being slippery when wet because we designed and installed a Seadek mat set, very easy to install and well worth the money....thanks for looking. and when you get your sons skiff to a point where you can post pics, please do so....i am very interested in seeing your progress. what year is the hull? and length?.....thx again G.E.


It’s a 1968


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

KaciTetstone said:


> It’s a 1968
> View attachment 179083


outstanding!! a very nice skiff. can you imagine the stories that hull could tell....the hull design did not change much throughout the years...we love the ride and dryness of the ride...I am in the process of purchasing a trolling motor for the front of ours as well. glade to see one will fit, you know how that goes, you measure and measure twice and still wonder what it will look like...thanks for the pic, that really helped...what a great project...cant wait to see the finished product.....G.E.


----------



## KaciTetstone (Jul 23, 2021)

GARY EVERTS said:


> outstanding!! a very nice skiff. can you imagine the stories that hull could tell....the hull design did not change much throughout the years...we love the ride and dryness of the ride...I am in the process of purchasing a trolling motor for the front of ours as well. glade to see one will fit, you know how that goes, you measure and measure twice and still wonder what it will look like...thanks for the pic, that really helped...what a great project...cant wait to see the finished product.....G.E.


Thank you for the paint recommendations. I will definitely post photos when we get it finished! Thanks again!


----------



## Saltyfly88 (Oct 4, 2021)

I believe the johnsen skiff is very similar, if not the exact same hull as the wenzel skiffs that were made in Maryland. If so, I just picked one up and will be starting a build thread shortly. 
Love seeing your projects.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Mine is moving along. Not as fast as I would like but moving. Lol. I think it will be ready to flip by end of this week.


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Had mine for about a year and loved it!!! 21 years strong and floats really shallow. I actually just sold her, needed a bigger skiff. Cheers🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Snookncranny said:


> View attachment 190691
> Had mine for about a year and loved it!!! 21 years strong and floats really shallow. I actually just sold her, needed a bigger skiff. Cheers🤙🏼🤙🏼


Did you do the decks or purchase it like that?


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> Did you do the decks or purchase it like that?


I bought it like that. They made a few this way from the factory


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Snookncranny said:


> I bought it like that. They made a few this way from the factory


Wow that's cool. Didnt know that. Is it a johnson or another company then?


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Johnsen💯


----------



## JuniorMartel1998 (Jan 11, 2022)

Any idea if there’s a second HIN # on a 1978 Johnsen? The transom plate got lost and some of the digits are hard to decipher now that it’s been painted. Was my great grandfather’s boat in FL, then my grandpa’s in East TN, made it to my dad, then my cousin, and now given to me to bring her back to life!


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Cool garage. Nice job on the boat. I havent found anything on mine. It was just the riveted plate.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

JuniorMartel1998 said:


> Any idea if there’s a second HIN # on a 1978 Johnsen? The transom plate got lost and some of the digits are hard to decipher now that it’s been painted. Was my great grandfather’s boat in FL, then my grandpa’s in East TN, made it to my dad, then my cousin, and now given to me to bring her back to life!
> 
> Impressive work! You are obviously a talented artisté.
> 
> ...


----------

